# W98SE won't Network



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I want to connect my old W98SE PC to my new XP machine. I cannot get W98SE to recognize that it has a connection device installed. I've tried with a wireless device in the usb port and recently, having put both machines in the same room, with a LAN card and cable connection. 

With both devices installing the software is hard: I am constantly told it cannot find files and have to use "Find" to show it where they are! Having sweated my way through and been told the device is there, when I run the Network Setup disk I am told I need hardware!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

some 98 systems did not work with usb and it varied from computer to computer.

98se doen't install the correct nic card. you generally have to remove it in device manager, where it has the exclamation point and use the install cd or floppy when the new hardware is found, reboot and it should work.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to bearone2. Without going into great detail, I think I have successfully installed the LAN card on the W98 machine. It's now listed in Device Manager without ! or ?, which is a big step forward.

I successfully ran the Network Setup disk, rebooted, but on clicking Network Neighborhood I get the message "Unable to browse the network: network not accessible".

The XP machine only shows itself in My Network Places.

The LAN cards have a red & green light next to the cable port. On both machines only a steady red is showing, which I guess means no activity.

Any ideas for next step please?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The basics for troubleshooting are:

1. Make sure you have the same IP scheme (e.g. 192.168.0.x).

2. Make sure you have the same Subnet Mask, Gateway, and DNS IP addresses.

3. Make sure you can ping the other computer's IP address. If this fails, just for testing, make sure you turn off XP's as well as any other firewall.

4. Make sure you can ping the other computers by name.

5. Make sure you have the same workgroup name (watch for trailing spaces)

6. For troubleshooting purposes, turn off XP's and completely uninstall any other firewall software. You can always add more complexity after you get it working.

7. With XP, make sure you have the same username and password as the person logging onto the other computers. The default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.

8. More details about how to network XP can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm

9. More details about how to troubleshoot TCP/IP networks can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/trouble.htm

10. Apply the registry edit to fix the browsing delay from XP to Win9x computers 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/windowsxp_tips.htm#browsing_delay.

There continues to be a lot of misinformation about needing NetBEUI or to changing the NetBIOS setting. You can ignore both. Installing NetBEUI to solve a networking problem will just mask a some underlying and potentially important misconfiguration with TCP/IP. The default NetBIOS setting usually works. If browsing is a problem, you might set it to Enabled. But do not Disable it.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

marine105 said:


> Thanks to bearone2. Without going into great detail, I think I have successfully installed the LAN card on the W98 machine. It's now listed in Device Manager without ! or ?, which is a big step forward.
> 
> I successfully ran the Network Setup disk, rebooted, but on clicking Network Neighborhood I get the message "Unable to browse the network: network not accessible".
> 
> ...


i seem to recall the same message in 98.
mine only have 2 lites but red isn't good.

network setup disk or network setup wizard?

i've had problems and several friends have needed to reload the os after using the isp setup disk.
my choice is to set it up manually.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Maybe you can't browse but can you manually at least make a network connection from the Win98 to the XP one? But that is why those testing steps are important. For example, if the computers don't have the same IP scheme, there is no point in going any further. That would need to be resolved.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to Bob & bearone2.

The IP address is the same, except for the final digit: the XP machine has 1 and the W98 has 2. Ought they to be exactly the same? Subnet mask is the same. DNS Server address is blank on XP and disabled on W98

No, I can't ping either by IP address or by name, even with both firewalls off. Does this mean a hardware problem? I have double checked the cards are pushed fully down in their slots and the cable pushed right into the sockets so I can't think what else to do in this respect.

I still feel all is not right with the W98 setup but exactly what is beyond me. The XP machine shows in Network Connections that the LAN card connection is working.


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Try running IPCONFIG in each machine. Post results here. http://www.ss64.com/nt/ipconfig.html is a link that describes the options. If we can't get this working, try changing the LAN protocol from TCP/IP to NETBUI. It is fine for point to point and file sharing etc, and very very much simpler to set up. (It works on a family name / computer name as an address and that's pretty much it!). Also, check the bindings on the WIN98SE machine in settings/control/panel/network. You should see your adapter bound to a protocol (TCP/IP in your existing case) and a service. (Eg File & Printer Sharing). NB if you want to connect to the Internet, you will need a TCP/IP connection on the machine that does the connection, but that should show as through a different adapter.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I suspect you are going to need a DNS server on each one. 

You do not need to add yet another protocol to network XP and Win98. Just need to get TCP/IP configured correctly, In fact it's a bit more difficult to even add NetBEUI with XP. It's not part of the coe OS like it is with Win8. 

What firewall software do you have in place on each computer.


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Bob, clearly knows more than I do - I will butt out!! If you do go to NetBEUI, as Bob says, it is not a core component of XP now as it is unsupported, but see http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;301041 to install if you end up wanting it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Generally I prefer to solve the TCP/IP configuration problem rather than mask it.

For example, if you can't ping, the most common cause is misconfigured firewall software. That's why I suggested uninstalling any 3rd party and turning off XP's until it is resolved.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

marine105 said:


> I want to connect my old W98SE PC to my new XP machine. I cannot get W98SE to recognize that it has a connection device installed. I've tried with a wireless device in the usb port and recently, having put both machines in the same room, with a LAN card and cable connection.
> 
> With both devices installing the software is hard: I am constantly told it cannot find files and have to use "Find" to show it where they are! Having sweated my way through and been told the device is there, when I run the Network Setup disk I am told I need hardware!


Howdy folks...

marine105...

If you are connecting them direct ( without a hub, switch, or router ) you will need a cross over cable, if connected via wireless ( without a hub, switch, or router ) I belive it will need to be in Adhoc mode...

As far as W98SE not finding files, that's pretty normal, just write down the files needed, and use SFC to extract them and reinstall the card, and point the install to where you extracted the files...



> Generally I prefer to solve the TCP/IP configuration problem rather than mask it.


I agree Bob, but sometimes ( as I've seen before, and I don't know if this is the case here ), if you use the XP Network Setup floppy ( that is created after the XP Network Setup Wizard is ran ), it somehow FUBAR's the W98 network, and using NetBEUI on both corrects the issue...

JMHO...


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm only a junior, guys, so please be patient!

Latest situation is: 
Yes, I can ping the IP address.
Both machines now appear in the Workgroup Computers box on the XP machine.
I still get "network not accessible" on the W98 machine
The LAN cards are connected with a crossover cable.

winipcfg on W98 gives:
adapter address: 00-E0-4C-18-75-22
IP Address: 192.168.0.22
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.0.1

ipconfig on XP gives for LAN3 (which is the correct one):
connection-specific DNS suffix: (blank)
IP address: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
IP address 2002:5868:e1b:4: 6169:95ec:3038:da0d
IP address 2002:5868:e1b:4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f
IP address fec0: :4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f./.2
IP address fe80: : 2e0:4cff:fe99:77f./.4
Default Gateway: (blank)
I don't understand the last 4 IP Addresses! 

When booting the W98 machine I see "Error 5733 protocol manager reports incomplete binding". I googled this but the Microsoft page relating was incomprehensible (to me!) and seemed only to apply to Windows 3.1 anyway.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Good going. What changed that you now can ping each other computer?

On the XP Computer, try running IPCONFIG /ALL. I'm not sure why the IP address of the Win98 computer is the same as the gateway. Normally the gateway's IP would be for something like the router that connects you to the Internet. 

For the Win98 Computer:
How was the initial install done (clean or upgrade)?
What kind of network card do you have?
Can you remove and reinstall TCP/IP?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

marine105 said:


> ipconfig on XP gives for LAN3 (which is the correct one):
> connection-specific DNS suffix: (blank)
> IP address: 192.168.0.1
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> ...


Try changing the IP for the XP machine to 192.168.0.23, and put the default gateway on the XP pc to 192.168.0.1

Also list all the protocols on the W98 pc...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You might want to run:
IPCONFIG /ALL on both computers to confirm the IP address, Subnet Mask, Gateway and DNS


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to both for your patience. Here's today's sitrep:
Jedi_Master:


> Try changing the IP for the XP machine to 192.168.0.23, and put the default gateway on the XP pc to 192.168.0.1


Tried the above and it made no difference: still nothing in Network Neighborhood on W98, can't even see itself. Could still ping OK from the XP, see results below. Cannot ping from W98, can I? Or I don't know how to. Also I already listed the IPCONFIG on W98 in my last posting..

Bob:


> Good going. What changed that you now can ping each other computer?


 Don't know, other than possibly reinstalling the LAN Card driver on W98.



> On the XP Computer, try running IPCONFIG /ALL.


Here's the result including the latest ping report:

Pinging 192.168.0.22 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.22:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\DOCUME~1\CHRISH~1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WOLF
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-99-07-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.23
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:4dfb:54cf:ff2f:5fb
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0::4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%2
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

PPP adapter Internet ADSL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 88.104.8.75
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 88.104.8.75
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.225.252.178
80.225.252.186

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-FB-DF-A7-97-F7-B4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-68-08-4B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b::5868:84b
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
2002:836b:213c::836b:213c
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-17
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.23%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-68-08-4B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:88.104.8.75%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

For the Win98 Computer:


> How was the initial install done (clean or upgrade)?


 If you mean W98SE itself, I had formatted the hard disk first, so have a clean install.


> What kind of network card do you have?


 Realtek RTL8139 on both machines


> Can you remove and reinstall TCP/IP?


 I've tried that already with no joy.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On thing that us unusual is the multiple IP address and DNS addresses for the XP computer. 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:4dfb:54cf:ff2f:5fb
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0::4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%2
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2

Also, can you post the same for Win98.

==

What happens if you manually put it the IP information on each computer. Just use a different last digit for the IP address.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Bob,


> Also, can you post the same for Win98


All I can find is what I posted in #13 yesterday.



> What happens if you manually put it the IP information on each computer. Just use a different last digit for the IP address.


This is basically what Jedi_Master suggested, and it doesn't make a difference. The only problem is if I then allow XP to get an IP address automatically (to get back to where it was originally) it comes up with a completely different set of digits.

My gut feeling remains that XP is fine and the problem lies in W98.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

All I saw him suggest was manually entering only the IP address. The IP information would also include the subnet mask, gateway and DNS. It was the DNS I was also calling into question. "DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2" just doesn't seem right.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bob, 
Just had another look at W98. Under the More Info button on the first IPCONFIG window, I find a window headed Host Info. In this there is a box for "IP routing enabled". This is not checked, and it's grey so I can't check it to see what happens. Do you know how I could check this box?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't think you need to worry about or what to use IP Routing.

So what happens when you manually put in ALL the IP information on each computer. Again, that would include the IP address, subnet mask, gateway and DNS servers.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

What IP info should I manually enter, especially for the Default Gateway and DNS servers?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You could have something like

192.168.0.10 and 192.168.0.11 for the computer's IP addresses. 
Subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
For the Gateway and DNS use 192.168.0.1

But there is more going on here than is being posted which might be causing some of the problems. For example, what is this all coming from?

PPP adapter Internet ADSL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 88.104.8.75
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 88.104.8.75
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.225.252.178


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

OK did that. The PPP adapter stuff was left over from an earlier connection attempt: I've now got rid of it.

XP can now ping W98 by name as well as by IP address, which is another step forward. An icon for W98 appears in the Network window, but clicking on it gets "not accessible: you may not have permission to use this resource. Network path not found".

W98 is no better off. Nothing shows in the Network Neighborhood window. In the Add/Remove programs, Windows Setup tab I don't have Internet Connection Sharing installed. Could that be an issue?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Great. That's an important step forward to be able to ping by both IP and Name.

And now apparently browsing works as well otherwise you would not get the permission error. And you would have gotten that even if you had NetBEUI installed.

On the XP computer, do you have the same user account and password created that using the Win98 computer?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...IMHO...



> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:4dfb:54cf:ff2f:5fb
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5868:84b:4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0::4:2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%2
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fe99:77f%4
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2


On the XP pc uninstall IPv6, it looks like it is installed from the extra IP addresses you have and their format ( you don't need IPv6 here )...

On the W98 pc, it looks like from your stamements you ran the XP Network setup floppy....

Correct ?



> When booting the W98 machine I see "Error 5733 protocol manager reports incomplete binding". I googled this but the Microsoft page relating was incomprehensible (to me!) and seemed only to apply to Windows 3.1 anyway.


This may be another concern too, can you post the contents ot the Autoexec.bat file and the Config.sys file ( we may even have to go in and check the bindings of TCP/IP and all the other protocols )...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully you don't have something like a net start in the autoexec.bat file. 

If you have IPV6 on there, how did it get installed. That's not part of the normal setup or updates

What are you using to share your Internet connection. If you have something like a router, you don't need ICS.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I really appreciate your patience, but you've gone a bit past my competence with your latest postings so I'll just do my best to answer.



> On the XP computer, do you have the same user account and password created that using the Win98 computer?


No, I don't have a password setup on XP, only on W98.



> On the XP pc uninstall IPv6, it looks like it is installed from the extra IP addresses you have and their format ( you don't need IPv6 here )...


I don't know what is IPv6 or where it came from. How would I uninstall?



> On the W98 pc, it looks like from your stamements you ran the XP Network setup floppy....


Yes that's correct, and the Wizard told me everything was OK (it lied of course).



> When booting the W98 machine I see "Error 5733 protocol manager reports incomplete binding". I googled this but the Microsoft page relating was incomprehensible (to me!) and seemed only to apply to Windows 3.1 anyway.
> This may be another concern too, can you post the contents ot the Autoexec.bat file and the Config.sys file ( we may even have to go in and check the bindings of TCP/IP and all the other protocols )...


This error message has gone now (!!) and anyway because I can't use my LAN, it is not possible to paste here large amounts of data from W98. Only XP currently has online access.


> Hopefully you don't have something like a net start in the autoexec.bat file.


 Yes I do! The first line in the Window titled Finished Autoexec says:
"C:\>rem - by Windows 98 Network - C:\WINDOWS.000\net start". If this is bad news how do I put it right?



> What are you using to share your Internet connection. If you have something like a router, you don't need ICS.


No router, just a card in each PC connected directly with the appropriate cable.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you give any information on the history of this computer. There are a lot of things which are not very standard at all.

For example, having "rem - by Windows 98 Network - C:\WINDOWS.000\net start" in the autoexec.bat file and having that directory to begin with indicates it was not just a normal Win98 install. 

==

This was the first time it was mentioned that only XP has online access. So Win98 can't access the LAN or the Internet?

==

To remove the IPV6 from the XP computer right click on My Network Places and select Properties
Right click on Local Area Connection and select Properties
Then remove it. 

==

But again there is way more going on with these computers that is causing problems than we know about. The more information you can provide the faster you will likely get a solution.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

The W98 machine was bought 7 yrs ago with W98. When I upgraded to a faster machine with XP and more disk space in 04, I decided to keep the old one and network the 2 together for Internet and file sharing as quite often 2 of us need to work at the same time.

Because W98 was full of rubbish programs I formatted the hard disk and then installed W89SE which I was told was essential for successful networking. At that time the PCs were in different rooms so I tried to install 2 Belkin Wireless adapter to link them but I was unable to get the drivers to install properly. 
Now the PCs are sited close enough for cable connection, hence the LAN cards. But until I get these working I cannot access Internet or the XP machine from W98.

It's occurred to me that if you want to see full details of any of the W98 files, I may be able to paste them onto a floppy and carry them across! Let me know what you need.

I've deleted IPV6. I can still ping W98's IP address but can no longer ping it by name. And the icon for W98 no longer appears on the network window.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is still perplexing how after a format, that entry would have shown up in the autoexec.bat file and point to such a non-standard windows directory. Again, more is going on here that I know about which makes it harder to figure out a solution. 

So the Win98 computer could never access the Internet? 

Can you confirm all the IP information that is being assigned to the Win98 computer.

From the Win98 computer, can you ping the router?

Do both computers have the same Workgroup name?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

> So the Win98 computer could never access the Internet?


 Not since the format.



> Can you confirm all the IP information that is being assigned to the Win98 computer.


Windows 98 IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . : DAPHNE.HOMELINK
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Node Type . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
NetBIOS Scope ID. . . . . . : 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No
NetBIOS Resolution Uses DNS : Yes

Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8139-series PCI NIC 
Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-18-75-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Primary WINS Server . . . . : 
Secondary WINS Server . . . : 
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :



> From the Win98 computer, can you ping the router?


 I think I said before I don't know how to execute a ping using W98.



> Do both computers have the same Workgroup name?


 Yes, HOMELINK as above.

After a night's rest, XP can once again ping W98 by name as well as by IP address. But still no icon for W98 in the Network Window.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Let's forget about browsing right now until you can ping both ways.

From Win98, open a command prompt (start / run / command )

Then ping just like from the XP computer:

ping XP's IP address
ping XP's Name


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

No joy either by name or address. I noticed however that when pinging by name, W98 knew the address which I guess is something>


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And there is absolutely no firewall on the XP computer?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes!! I forgot to turn it off before the first trial. I've just done it again with the firewall (Zone Alarm) off and got a result on both pings.

Now there is an icon for XP in Netwrok Neighbourhood, but when I clicked it I was asked for a password. The password for W98 was rejected, and as I told you before there is no password setup on XP. Is there a way to find the password it wants?

This is good news, but I'll need to configure the firewall to allow access from W98: I'm not happy about being online without one.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And to confirm, on the XP computer, there is an account made that has the same name and password that is being used on the Win98 Computer. And the Win98 computer is using an actual password.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

No, I haven't set up any password on XP. W98 has always had password access to Windows, and I use the same password on it for the network. It's this password which it is rejected for access to XP.

Th other oddity is that on neither machine is there an icon for W98. Both show XP, but no W98.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Look way back in my first reply (post #4) 

First off it mentions to take off or uninstall any firewalls (item #3)

Also on the XP computer, you need to have the same user account on the XP computer that is being used on the other ones (item #7)

So again, on the XP computer, you need to create the same account and password that is being used on the Win98 one. This was also repeated a while later. Has it been done yet?

And if nothing is being shared on the Win98 computer, or you don't have File and Print Sharing enable, it won't show up when browsing since there is nothing to connect to.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Well Bob, this morning's sitrep is:

I've configured the Firewall to allow the local network through. Both machines can ping each other by name.

On XP's network window I have icons for both machines. Clicking on the W98 icon gives me access to its files.

In W98's Network Neighborhood I also have icons for both machines. But clicking on the XP's icon gets the message "not accessible: no permission to access resource".

I'm afraid I don't understand


> So again, on the XP computer, you need to create the same account and password that is being used on the Win98 one.


 .Until today I had no password set up on XP. I thought you meant I should log on to Windows with a password, so I set this up using the same user name & password as the W98, but I still get the same no access message. It doesn't even ask me for a password today. What am I missing?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like you have come a long way with this.

What directory have you shared on the XP computer?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, real progress and thanks again for your patience.

I haven't specified any directory for sharing on XP: only enabled file & printer sharing during Network Set Up Wizard.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you haven't shared anything on the XP computer, that would explain the problem.

Make something like a C:\test directory and share it as TEST. Then browse and try and connect from the Win98 one. This is just to .... you guessed it ....test.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

No go! I've marked an XP directory for sharing but I still cannot get round W98 demanding a password as soon as I click the XP icon. And it won't accept the Windows logon password.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Man....getting so close !!!

Are you absolutely certain that there is an extra user account on the XP computer that is using the exact same name and password that is being used on the Win98 computer. And the password is case sensitive.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

There's only one user on XP: the one I set up today. It has exactly the same user name and password as the Network password on W98, and yes it's lower case for both.

Are we talking about the same thing though? On XP after boot-up I now have to log on to Windows using a password. Are you thinking of something different?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You don't have to log in with the same name and password that the Win98 computer is using. All that was requested was to have the same name and user account created. 

But what's hard and making things takes long is that was asked to be done way back in post #4 and a few times since then. Same regarding other things like the firewall.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I think we're getting there. I'm sorry but I simply don't understand what you mean by "have the same name and user account created." You'll need to spell out for me exactly the steps to take, please.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On the XP computer

Control Panel / User Accounts
Create a account
Give it the exact same nme as being used to log on to the Win98 computer
Create the account
Click on that account
Create a password
Give it the same name and password as is being used on the Win98 one.

Note, changing the displayed name of an existing account to make the Win98 one is not the same thing.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

No, I did that and still W98 demands a password and won't accept the one I just created on XP.

Just to be clear, when I click on the XP icon on W98, the message says:
"You must supply a password to make this connection.
Resource: \\XP\PC$"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I thought you were browsing to the test share that just got created? Is that correct?

What directory did you share and what is the share name you gave it?

How are you trying to make the network connection from the Win98 computer to the XP one?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought you were browsing to the test share that just got created? Is that correct? No, I can't see anything on W98 to browse

What directory did you share and what is the share name you gave it? C:\ XP C drive

How are you trying to make the network connection from the Win98 computer to the XP one? by clicking on the XP icon in the Network Neighborhood Window


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And that again explains the error. 

You never created a test share like I suggested?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry! Again I haven't understood exactly how to do it so please spell out the steps


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It's a lot faster if you ask right away for what you don't know or understand. Most of these could have been solved from the very first page.

How did you create the share you said you did to the C: drive called "XP C drive"
Do you know how to create a directory?
Please say what you know how to do or not do up front. There's no way to tell otherwise.

For sharing directories or printers in XP see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm#sharing


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

1. By following the instructions on your website (as the link you just gave and inserting the name "XP C drive"

2. No, I don't understand how to create a directory.

I have to go out now, so give me as much as you can and I'll report results tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Start the Windows Explorer
Go to the C: drive
On the right panel, right click New / Folder
Give it a simple name like "test" or "data" for now
Right click on that folder
Sharing and Security
Share this folder
It will give it the same name.
Ok


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

What was it about 2 peoples divided by a common language? 

So a Directory is a Folder! I should not have tried to guess: I was bound to be wrong.

Anyway, this morning I have:
1. A Folder on XP called C:\Test, configured for sharing.

2. A user account on XP which is not the one I use to log on to Windows and which has exactly the same Name & Password as for logging on to Network on W98, i.e. "John Smith, numbskull" on both.

The situation is otherwise as yesterday. I can access W98 from XP, I can ping XP from W98, but I cannot access XP's files because when I click on the XP icon I am still asked for a password, and it won't accept e.g. "numbskull" which is the only password set up on either PC.



> I thought you were browsing to the test share that just got created Is that correct?


 No, I couldn't see anything from W98 to browse on XP. Is there another way to access XP apart from clicking on its icon?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Go to Network Neighborhood
Double click on the XP Computer's name
If it was shared correctly, you should see the test directory
Double click on the test directory


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

No, I still get the password demand. I'm sure I did exactly wht you specified in #58.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Try renaming the XP Computer to something simpler with no spaces and then reboot.

From the Win98 computer,
Open a command prompt

net use x: \\xp_name\test

where xp_name is the new name of the xp computer and test is the shares name


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

The Network Name for XP is Wolf, which is hard to simplify. I already changed it once during this dialogue (I think Jedi_Master suggested changing both computer names). Originally it was Old Tiny. 

I executed the command on W98 using Wolf and got:
the password is invalid for \\wolf\test. For more info contact your administrator


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm that the account was set up correctly on the XP computer, log in with the same account and password that is being used on the Win98 one.

Then do a Start / Run / CMD
The directory should also be the same as the user name


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Aha, I can see what's happened. The original user name for XP was eg John Smith, same as on W98. I deleted this, changed the administrator to a new name than set up a new account as John Smith to match W98. Although the original John Smith account was deleted, the CMD came up with John Smith_2 which of course is not the same as W98.

Does this mean I need to change both the John Smith on XP and rename the logon for W98 to match? I'd rather not, but if needs must.....?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again, it is all these previously unknown complications that have made this take so long. There was no mention all this time about you having deleted or changed any previous accounts. And that's why I wanted you to now look at the actual user id which is what shows from the cmd prompt in XP. 

But don't go trying to change the user name in XP. It won't work. A

gain, simply put from the very first page in my very first post, on the XP computer, you need to have the same account and password that is being used on the other computers.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have explained in previous posts (see #39) that when this thread started the XP had the same User Name for log on as the W98. The only difference was that I had not specified a password for access to XP. 

So how do I fix this problem? To repeat, the Windows name & password on W98 are eg
John Smith: numbskull. The same name and password log on to the Network from W98.

When I set up the new User account on XP using these it converted John Smith to John Smith_2. I have now deleted this user account but have altered nothing as yet on W98


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

After asking something like four times before post #41, and several more times since:


marine105 said:


> I set this up using the same user name & password as the W98


But apparently this was still not done correctly as of today. Is that correct?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just had to go back and look at how many times it was asked. And it was mentioned at least a few times that you need a password for network access.

Post #4


Bob Cerelli said:


> 7. With XP, make sure you have the same username and password as the person logging onto the other computers. The default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.


Post #26


Bob Cerelli said:


> On the XP computer, do you have the same user account and password created that using the Win98 computer?


Post #38


Bob Cerelli said:


> And to confirm, on the XP computer, there is an account made that has the same name and password that is being used on the Win98 Computer. And the Win98 computer is using an actual password.


Post #40


Bob Cerelli said:


> Also on the XP computer, you need to have the same user account on the XP computer that is being used on the other ones (item #7)
> 
> So again, on the XP computer, you need to create the same account and password that is being used on the Win98 one. This was also repeated a while later. Has it been done yet?


Post #47 you said it was done but was not:


marine105 said:


> There's only one user on XP: the one I set up today. It has exactly the same user name and password as the Network password on W98, and yes it's lower case for both.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it's time to close this thread. I just don't understand what I've done wrong.

You've certainly helped me a lot for which I'm very grateful: I'll just have to find another way to solve the final problem.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

As my swansong, I created a new User Account on W98 with a new name and different password, and logged on to W98 & the Network with this.

I then created a new User Account on XP with exactly the same new name and password, and logged onto XP with it. On checking run/cmd, I found the correct user name, i.e. the same user name as was also logged on to W98. 

When I clicked on the XP icon in W98's Network Neighborhood Window, I got the same message as before requiring a password, and the new password from the new User Account was also rejected.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Feel free to close the thread. And it's not that you have done anything wrong. It's that you repeatedly haven't done things that were asked. For example, it on post #4 were it was first mentioned about having the same user accounts. It wasn't until post #71 where that was done. So at this point it is difficult to say what else might not have been done.


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

I have been following this since my first Post (#8?) to learn from Bob, who has done an excellent job - communicating remotely never works 100%, and can get frustrating. It seems a shame to leave Marine105 with an unsolved problem though. Is it worth considering my Post #8 yet? I believe actually that if Marine 105 goes back to Bob's Post#4, and follow exactly what Bob has written there, he will now solve it as he is so far along the path now, but if all else fails (has it?), NETBEUI replacing the TCP/IP should do the simple job required here.? Others may need to help Marine105 do this as I am not sufficiently good at XP end of things......just MHO...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You don't need to replace TCP/IP with NetBEUI. In fact if you do, you won't be able to access the Internet. You need TCP/IP with that. TCP/IP at this point is not part of the problem. If it was, you wouldn't see the computers when you browse the network. 

If you are getting prompted for a password to connect, you are way past any TCP/IP problems anyway. Adding one more won't solve the problem.


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Wasn't suggestiong that. Leave the TCP/IP connection on the XP machine to the Internet, and set up the link to the Win98 machine using NetBEUI, ie run both protocols in XP machine, and just NetBEUI in the Win98 machine. (I have 3 Win98SE machines all on LAN using NetBEUI to share, with one machine also using TCP/IP to see the Internet). I agree TCP/IP is not part of the problem, but administering IP addresses, passwords etc is, and it is all tied up. There is also some Internet traffic regarding linking XP to Win98SE, and "unusual" problems. I just felt this was another way forward as in 72 posts the guy is still in problems, and as you pointed out, this should have been solved in the first few. Just my few pennyworth, and only trying to be helpful.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes it would have been nice if the problem was solved earlier. 

But given the error message, the solution is not to add yet another protocol. Right now he can network just fine. The computers are seen when you browse. That means TCP/IP is configured correctly and working just fine. The problem is one of access. "I clicked on the XP icon in W98's Network Neighborhood Window, I got the same message as before requiring a password". 

As a test, on the XP computer, what happens if you enable simple file sharing? To do this, start the Windows Explorer (Start / run / Explorer). Tools / Folder Options / View tab. Scroll to bottom and check to Use simple file sharing.

On the Win98 computers, do you have Client for Microsoft Networks installed a part of the network configuration.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for reviving this issue.

I agree with Bob that NetBEUI won't solve the problem: I've tried enabling it (admittedy on both machines) and nothing worked: couldn't even see the other computer. But using TCP/IP I have good connection from XP and can move files from one to the other easily and quickly. It's just that I can't use W98 to do this and that we can only access the internet from XP.

Next, to nail an item that still puzzles me, on both computers I log in to Windows with exactly the same user name and password, but this password is still rejected on W98 when I click on the icon for XP. This user name comes up on XP from Run/cmd.



> As a test, on the XP computer, what happens if you enable simple file sharing? To do this, start the Windows Explorer (Start / run / Explorer). Tools / Folder Options / View tab. Scroll to bottom and check to Use simple file sharing.


 I did this, and there is nothing referring to file sharing in the window that appears from the View tab. Don't jump all over me, but have I previously said I have an OEM version of XP Home, not Pro?

Yes, the W98 has Client for Microsoft Networks installed.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"we can only access the internet from XP." - This is also new information.

To confirm, you can't access the internet from the Win98 computer?

Also what directory have you specifically shared from the XP Home computer (there is only simple file sharing with the Home version). Try making something like a C:\TEST directory and then sharing it as TEST.

Again the reason NetBEUI won't solve this problem is that you are way past that point.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

> "we can only access the internet from XP." - This is also new information.
> To confirm, you can't access the internet from the Win98 computer?


 I told you this in#33. My plan has always been to access the internet from W98 through XP, but as W98 cannot access XP, it cannot acces the internet either.

I have previously, at your suggestion (#58), set up a directory "C:\ Test" on XP. This has the share name "Test".


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There was nothing in post #33 about Win98 wanting to access the Internet through the XP Computer. Can you please provide the quote from that post that I missed?

It's been difficult to determine what has been done and what hasn't and when. For example it was in post #4 (my first) that the recommendation to turn off P's firewall and uninstall any 3rd party ones. This wasn't done until at least 30 posts later.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Here is the quote from #33: 
Quote: "So the Win98 computer could never access the Internet? " 
Reply: "Not since the format."
In my last, there was a full stop after "I told you this in #33." The next sentence was intended to enlarge on what I had already told you: for example you might have thought I had some separate means (other than via XP) of connecting W98 to the internet, and I wanted it to be clear that I do not.

Yes, I realise that due to numerous misunderstandings you don't know exactly what has and has not been done. I keep re-reading your #4 and think I've done it all: if I hadn't, surely I wouldn't have now been able to transfer files from XP?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Still don't seen anything there mentioning that the Win98 computer was trying to access the Internet through the XP Computer. Only that it couldn't. 

Can you explain then in more detail about how your computers are networked and how they are configured to accessing the Internet.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

XP connects to the internet through an external Broadband modem supplied by my ISP. I use Internet Explorer.

XP and W98 are connected by cable with a LAN card in each (the exact same make, Realtek RTL8139, in each PC). There is no modem attached to W98.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Additional info for Bob:
I have the main hard drive on XP shared as well as the "Test" folder. The PC mfr named the hard drive TCM27T-4(C) and its Share Name is exactly the same. In "My Computer" this C Drlve has the hand under it to indicate sharing is enabled.

Is it worth trying unchecking and rechecking this drive?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't think you can share the root of the C: drive with XP Home. Well you can share it but I don't think you can connect over the network. 

From the Win98 computer, when you browse the network, do you see the test share?

And when you click on it?

How did you create both user accounts?

Can you log in on the XP Computer with the user account that has exactly the same name and password (case sensitive) that is being used on the Win98 computer. Start / Run / CMD - Note the directory you are in. It should be that same name.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

1. No, all I see on W98 is the icon for XP in Network Neighborhood. When I click on this it either demands a password or occasionally tells me access is prohibited, and it rejects the only password I have set up on both machines. So I can't see the "Test" folder on W98.
The icon for "Test" on XP\C\Test has the sharing hand under it.

2. On W98 I have had a name and lower case password set up for access to Windows since I installed W98SE some long time ago. This has never been changed.

On XP, I set up the same user name and lower case password (as on W98) using Control Panel/User Accounts. Run/cmd shows C\Docs & Settings\(this user name).


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On the XP computer, open up a command prompt like tou did before (start / run / cmd)

Then type NET SHARE (enter) and see what shows. You should see at least the TEST share

Then type NET USERS (enter). You should see at least the new user account you created.

Then type NET VIEW (enter). You should see all the computers that have something shared. Note the name of your XP computer

Then type NET VIEW \\XP_COMPUTER - where XP_COMPUTER is replaced by the actual computer name. It's also the same one that should have shown up from the NET VIEW command. Do the correct shares show up again.

===

On the Win98 computer, let's forget about browsing and try and connect manually.

From a DOS prompt (start / run / command) enter

NET USE X: \\XP_NAME\TEST - where XP_NAME is the Name of the xp computer

See if you can connect that way. It is possible that the networking on the Win98 computer is corrupted where you can't browse but can still make a network connection manually. Seen this more than once.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

net share gave both C:\ and C:\Test

net view gave: "system error 6118 has occurred. List of servers for this workgroup is not currently available". I tried again and got the same response.

net view\\ name of XP gave :
the syntax of this command is
NET [ACCOUNTS : COMPUTER: CONFIG: CONTINUE: FILE: GROUP: HELP: 
HEPLMSG: LOCALGROUP: NAME: PAUSE: PRINT: SEND: SESSION:
SHARE: START; STATISTICS: STOP; TIME: USER: VIEW ]


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Tried Net View again just now and got the names of both computers. The name of the XP is correct.

Then tried Net View\\ XP Computer and got the same result as before.

W98 won't accept the command you gave me: says syntax is incorrect and suggests for help yoe NET USE/? at command prompt.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For the Win98 computer, you need to enter the information as posted. Only substitute with the correct name for the XP computer.

There are spaces in there you are not using and putting in spaces where there shouldn't be any.

NET VIEW (space) \\XP_COMPUTER (and no space between the \\ and the computer name), just like it was posted. 
==

If Net View isn't working from the XP computer, then there is still something on it. With so much still unknown, it's hard to say what. Certainly the dual Internet and LAN network configuration on the same computer is adding to the complexity.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

On W98, NET VIEW(space) \\XP computer gave:
"Error 5: you do not currently have access to this file. The file may be marked read-only or it may be part of a shared resource such as a folder, a named pipe (sic), a queue, or a semaphore. You can use the ATTRIB command to change the read-only attribute, or try again later when the file may be available." I haven't tried the ATTRIB command.

Then on XP tried again Net View(space)\\XP computer and got a list of shared items, this time including the printer, C drive, Test folder and a Shared Docs folder. I believe this to be a correct list.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And what about the rest of what was requested?


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

On the XP computer, open up a command prompt like tou did before (start / run / cmd)
Then type NET SHARE (enter) and see what shows. You should see at least the TEST share: net share gave both C:\ and C:\Test

Then type NET USERS (enter). You should see at least the new user account you created.
Yes I see 3 accounts corresponding to the one I created which matches W98's log-in and 2 others.

Then type NET VIEW (enter). You should see all the computers that have something shared. Note the name of your XP computer: got the names of both computers. The name of the XP is correct.

Then type NET VIEW \\XP_COMPUTER - where XP_COMPUTER is replaced by the actual computer name. It's also the same one that should have shown up from the NET VIEW command. Do the correct shares show up again: got a list of shared items, this time including the printer, C drive, Test folder and a Shared Docs folder. I believe this to be a correct list.

===

On the Win98 computer, let's forget about browsing and try and connect manually.

From a DOS prompt (start / run / command) enter

NET USE X: \\XP_NAME\TEST - where XP_NAME is the Name of the xp computer 
That didn't work, but:
On W98, NET VIEW(space) \\XP computer gave:
"Error 5: you do not currently have access to this file. The file may be marked read-only or it may be part of a shared resource such as a folder, a named pipe (sic), a queue, or a semaphore. You can use the ATTRIB command to change the read-only attribute, or try again later when the file may be available." I haven't tried the ATTRIB command.

I think that covers everything you asked?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

[NET USE X: \\XP_NAME\TEST - where XP_NAME is the Name of the xp computer 
That didn't work.

Any error message number?

Also is the Guest account enabled on the XP computer?

==

From another site:

System error 5 - Access is denied

This is a permission issue. If the net view command fails with a "System error 5 has occurred. Access is denied." message, 1) make sure you are logged on using an account that has permission to view the shares on the remote computer. 
2) Need to cache credential: logon the same username and password on both computers or use net net use \\computername /user:username command.
3) Make sure the Netlogon service is running.

So you might try:

net use X: \\XP_COMPUTER /user:username (substitute username with the name that is on the XP computer)


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

[NET USE X: \\XP_NAME\TEST - where XP_NAME is the Name of the xp computer 
That didn't work.
Any error message number? No: this is where I was told the syntax is incorrect. To be clear, I typed "NETspaceUSEspaceX:space\\XPcomputer\test

Also is the Guest account enabled on the XP computer? Yes

==

From another site:

System error 5 - Access is denied

This is a permission issue. If the net view command fails with a "System error 5 has occurred. Access is denied." message, 1) make sure you are logged on using an account that has permission to view the shares on the remote computer. I am.
2) Need to cache credential: logon the same username and password on both computers or use net net use \\computername /user:username command.
3) Make sure the Netlogon service is running. What's this ?

So you might try:

net use X: \\XP_COMPUTER /user:username (substitute username with the name that is on the XP computer) 
I get the same as before: syntax incorrect. I assume it's the net use X bit it doesn't like.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Finally it's good to know you are getting a syntax error. So then you are not typing it in correctly. Would have been good to know earlier. Not sure what you are typing but it is not what was requested if you are getting a syntax error message.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

> To be clear, I typed "NETspaceUSEspaceX:space\\XPcomputer\test


and I started the "net use X: \\XP_COMPUTER /user:username " the exact same way.

If that's incorrect, please spell it out correctly for me.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Type NET USE /? | MORE

This will show you all the net use commands you can enter.

Also, I never said to type in exactly "net use X: \\XP_COMPUTER /user:username". Please read what was posted.


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

I think the last thing you asked me to try was:


> So you might try:
> net use X: \\XP_COMPUTER /user:username (substitute username with the name that is on the XP computer)


The first response today was: "Error 5 no access to this file", same as reported yesterday.
Later it changed to: The password is invalid.

However, the user name logged in on both PCs is 2 short words. When W98 denied access following the above command, it said "the password is invalid for ....." and only gave the first of the 2 user words. I remember last month you suggested a simpler user name: should I try setting up a single word user name on both PCs? I don't want to change anything without your foreknowledge.

Other responses today from W98 command prompt:
NET USE: There are no entries in the list
NET USE X: \\XPcomputer\TEST : the password is invalid: contact your administrator.
NET VIEW: lists the correct workgroup name as server, and gives the names of both PCs.
NET LOGON: Error 3547 you cannot do this from within an MS_DOS window


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So it sounds like you are finally at least typing the command in properly which gets you past the syntax error. It also shows the error message number I was hoping for.

Again, an error #5 is a permission error.

I'm not sure why you typed NET LOGON. That was never a suggestion.

You should probably start searching the Internet for something like "Net USE error message #5 solutions"
...

Did some searching for you. Here's a couple I found:
http://www.chicagotech.net/systemerrors.htm

http://www.chicagotech.net/netviewerrors.htm


----------



## marine105 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the links. In the first one it says to make sure Netlogon is running. Please can you tell me how to do this?

I typed NET LOGON yesterday only because it came up in a list of commands under NET HELP on W98 and thought the result might be relevant.


----------

